# English speaking laywer in Dahab



## AMT123 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi, 

Can anyone recommend an english or english speaking lawyer in Dahab please that deals with family rather than property law?

Many thanks.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

AMT123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone recommend an english or english speaking lawyer in Dahab please that deals with family rather than property law?
> 
> Many thanks.


Hi,

I can highly recommend the services of Zeiad Yehia. He mainly deals in property law but also deals with civil or criminal cases (on a case by case basis). He is based in Sharm but I'm sure can travel out to Dahab if needed, and his English is perfect.

If you send him over an email to [email protected] then he can advise whether or not he will be able to help, alternatively pm me your email or phone number and I can ask him to contact you.

Sam


----------



## AMT123 (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks Sam, I sent an email to him on Friday so will hopefully get a reply soon.

Anne


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

AMT123 said:


> Thanks Sam, I sent an email to him on Friday so will hopefully get a reply soon.
> 
> Anne


Hi Anne,

I spoke with Zeiad a couple of days ago and he's been feeling really, really poorly. He's on bed rest for maybe a week or so. I'm sure he'll try and get through some emails, even from home, but you may have to bear with him for a while.

Sam


----------



## AMT123 (Oct 21, 2009)

Sam, 

Thanks for the update. Sorry to hear he is so unwell. I'm sure I'll get a reply when he finds my enquiry among his backlog. I'll let you know when I do.

A


----------



## AMT123 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi Sam, do you know if your friend is back at work yet only I've not had a acknowledgement of my email.

Thanks
Anne


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

AMT123 said:


> Hi Sam, do you know if your friend is back at work yet only I've not had a acknowledgement of my email.
> 
> Thanks
> Anne


Hi Anne,

He has made it back to work but been away for the last week on business!! He's a busy guy. I'll give him a little poke to catch up on his emails and hopefully you'll get something back in the next day or so.


----------



## AMT123 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi Sam, your friend never replied to my email so if you know of any other english speaking lawyers I can try I would appreciate their contact details.

Thanks and regards
Anne



Sam said:


> Hi Anne,
> 
> I spoke with Zeiad a couple of days ago and he's been feeling really, really poorly. He's on bed rest for maybe a week or so. I'm sure he'll try and get through some emails, even from home, but you may have to bear with him for a while.
> 
> Sam


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

AMT123 said:


> Hi Sam, your friend never replied to my email so if you know of any other english speaking lawyers I can try I would appreciate their contact details.
> 
> Thanks and regards
> Anne


Hi Anne,

He is back to work, but having been away for so long he's been really hectic with various meetings and contracts, PoA's etc, he's not had a chance to get to the backlog of emails. I have called him after reading this and have been promised he will search for "Anne" in his emails and respond to you. If he doesn't I'm not really sure who else to advise. I've not dealt with many other lawyers and there are many I would really not recommend, I guess it would depend on what your case was.

Anyway, I'm keeping my fingers crossed you'll have a response today, if not then I'll ask around some friends to see if they can recommend anyone else.

Sam


----------



## AMT123 (Oct 21, 2009)

Sam, thanks very much for your efforts - I really appreciate it.

Very best wishes for Christmas and the New Year.

Rgds
Anne





Sam said:


> Hi Anne,
> 
> He is back to work, but having been away for so long he's been really hectic with various meetings and contracts, PoA's etc, he's not had a chance to get to the backlog of emails. I have called him after reading this and have been promised he will search for "Anne" in his emails and respond to you. If he doesn't I'm not really sure who else to advise. I've not dealt with many other lawyers and there are many I would really not recommend, I guess it would depend on what your case was.
> 
> ...


----------



## AMT123 (Oct 21, 2009)

Sam, just to let you know that I am now in contact with Zeiad and he is being extremely helpful - a wonderful contact to have and much appreciated. Thanks for all your help and I wish you a very Happy New Year.

Regards
Anne





Sam said:


> Hi Anne,
> 
> He is back to work, but having been away for so long he's been really hectic with various meetings and contracts, PoA's etc, he's not had a chance to get to the backlog of emails. I have called him after reading this and have been promised he will search for "Anne" in his emails and respond to you. If he doesn't I'm not really sure who else to advise. I've not dealt with many other lawyers and there are many I would really not recommend, I guess it would depend on what your case was.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

AMT123 said:


> Sam, just to let you know that I am now in contact with Zeiad and he is being extremely helpful - a wonderful contact to have and much appreciated. Thanks for all your help and I wish you a very Happy New Year.
> 
> Regards
> Anne


Hi Anne,

Happy New Year.

Glad you have got things sorted out now - you are right, he is a fountain of knowledge and a great guy to have around. 

Sam


----------

